# New Necron Unit Rumor



## Olmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey,
i heard somewhere that there is a new unit being worked on known as the Zerivok Obelisks along with a host of new infantry.

The infantry aren't much different than the Imperial infantry with lower armor saves however the Zerivok Obelisks are something to gawk at.

Imagine giant black obelisks that hover moving across the battlefield. Along with the new Zeribok infantry they should be quite a force!

It's all still in development but they have heavy AoE damage and should be announced next month. Let me know what you guys think.

Olmer.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

My only question is what will be the difference between the obelisk and the Monolith?


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

One is worth much more in Scrabble?

:grin:


----------



## Olmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Obelisks have a smaller base and they're cool because they can stealth themselves pretty effectively. It also allows for units to stay atop the different platforms on it and cloak as well.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

So its a mini monolith (heh heh mini me) which can transport units?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool...I plan on picking up one of those 1337 Warrior Phalanxes when I pop by GW for 5th Edition. Sounds like a cool idea. Always thought the 'crons were a bit short on Troops choices. They don't have that many (precisely ONE.)

-Dirge


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Necrons will now be able to not only count as scoring but capture objectives without taking 90 necron warriors in your list.

Sounds like the word 'Variety' has smacked GW in the face on the subject of Necrons.

LX


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I heard the rumour Flayed ones were moving over to the troop choice area.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

So the necrons are going to get more units? YEAH! Now instead of beating my friends with one monolith, i can beat them with two OBSELISKS!

Can you get pics for the new troop type? Im pretty sure everyone here can imagine the obselisk.


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

Given the need for filling more troop slots in 5th to claim objectives, I'm glad to hear they are making changes for Necrons. Not only do they only have one choice atm, but it is crazy expensive, and has a high minimum number (10) vs most armies having minimums of 6. And yeah I've always thought flayed ones should be troops, given they are identical to warriors, point cost included, except for ranged vs cc attacks.

Good to hear  ..keep the rumors coming


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Just a pointer, but you might want to edit your first post to avoid getting your friend into trouble. Kind of specific and I doubt there are too many individuals that get the chance to work for Games Workshop in this manner... 

Probably good news about Necrons...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Sweet more necrons


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Well up for some of that!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I don't think that there need to be many changes to the current models, other than the ones Katie mention (which I agree with), but I would like the range of models and tactical options to be improved. Necrons are supposed to have a very high strategy rating, which is not reflected by the capabilities of the army at present.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i think i remeber seeing the bell of lost souls had some pictures of what they thought the obalisks are like


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know if this is old news to some of you but i heard a wile back that the Necrons will be getting some kind of Drednought. I hope that is true because they need something like that.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

So these are basically mini Monoliths that are stealthy and make their specific troops on them stealthy as well? Sounds interesting and I do agree that making the Flayed Ones troops would be another good change/addition to the necrons.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

will it be like the one in dawn of war?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> i think i remeber seeing the bell of lost souls had some pictures of what they thought the obalisks are like



rob you will give me the link or ill have to come round to your house and ..... spray your models pink! muhahahah, muhahahah !


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't think of anything that will make me collect necrons, but i'd enjoy facing them more across the table.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

so a strat rating of 3 is high?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Yes, Necrons are up there with SM for their stretegic abilities. This is to do with assumptions about their intel gathering abilities and the quality of their sensor systems, etc.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Necrons will be getting some kind of Drednought. I hope that is true because they need something like that.


Do they really need one? I always kind of thought that the tomb spider would fill that role with a few rules tweaks, without having to give them a walker just because other armies have them.

As for the new troops and flayed ones possibly moving to troops, this is long overdue. I just hope that while increasing variety in the list, they are careful to keep the faceless legion motif of the army intact, as this seems critical to the necrons feel.

As for a new tank, I dont think they need it, the monolith is already arguably the most flexible tank available, with its deep striks, weaponary, inpenetrability, transport and support roles.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

The Drednought i spoke of is like a Tomb Spider but better.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool beans then!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Judas Masias said:


> The Drednought i spoke of is like a Tomb Spider but better.


Tomb Scorpion? :laugh:


----------



## bigunclebubba (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone hear anything about a time frame for GW to release an updated codex for them?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Basic Necrons cost too many points and the minimum unit size is to big. They should be 5-20 instead, so that Necron players can play lower point games too. 500pt games are just a joke for Necron players: Lord(orb) + 2x10 Warriors. More choice please GW...


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

tomb spider + enlargement ray gun = New Necron walker.... doom spider!?!?!?!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i saw concept art for the necron walker not too long ago... via internet of corse... but i cant remember where >_<

they had one that looked like a tomb spider on 'roids and one that just looked like a bigger immortal.... i'm hoping for the spider on massive steroids  it sounds cuddly like a rabbid Wolverine


----------



## grimaldus44 (Jul 8, 2008)

do you know when the new necrons are coming out
coz i love necron


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

The new walker is an interesting concept. I was thinking about doing a Necrons army a while ago. I think I'll wait until the new codex comes out to make up my mind though. Necron's have always lacked diversity in forces. It will be good to see some new units coming out for this army.


----------



## Krieg Commissar (May 26, 2008)

Back to the topic of the obelisk, if, as it was stated earlier, it can transport units by having them stand on platforms attached to the obelisk would you be able to directly target those models and try to shoot them off or would you have to try and take down the obelisk to kill them as with rhinos and such?


----------



## Bleeze (Jul 9, 2008)

Just one word "Finaly". 

Hmmm if you can not directly shoot the troops on the Obi then it would have fire points which would limit its shootiness. So i pray for open top Ork style "put guys out of top pull trigger til things stop movein".


----------

